# coke bottle withe matching cans



## Dmar1911 (Jul 30, 2017)

I have found some old Coke cans and bottles. Just let me know what you think.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 1, 2017)

I think those are nice. Those are known as Diamond cokes because of the diamonds shapes, some call them Harlequin. They date anywhere from 1964-1969 approximately. The Aluminum Coke can is tougher to come by in Aluminum as most were made in steel. Do you only have those 2 or do you have more? I'd be Interested in any extras. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Dmar1911 (Aug 3, 2017)

I only have those two. I just found another bottle with coke still in it but I am finding more of those cans a lot of the ones I'm finding are burned up. I also have another coke bottle that has a label on it that has two diamonds on each side of the bottle.if you would like some more pics I would be happy to post them or send them to you. Let me know.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, Post pics of what else you found. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## Dmar1911 (Aug 5, 2017)

Here are the soda bottle I found.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 5, 2017)

Those are pretty common with little value, except the last on pictured. The Coke, has some value. LEON.


----------



## Dmar1911 (Aug 8, 2017)

I found that bottle still with coke inside. Now I have two of those bottles. But the bottle in the first picture the value of it doesn't make sense. I see some go for cheap and others go for a good value.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 8, 2017)

Dmar1911 said:


> I found that bottle still with coke inside. Now I have two of those bottles. But the bottle in the first picture the value of it doesn't make sense. I see some go for cheap and others go for a good value.





And what is the Value of it? LEON.


----------



## Dmar1911 (Aug 9, 2017)

Some sites have that bottle as low as $2.99 and some have it up too $150.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 9, 2017)

That's a huge differance, so huge it's about useless. LEON.


----------

